# New 420 Target & Tournament



## badams (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi my name is Ben, my wife and I have run a pro shop for 16 years. Check us out at Creekwood Archery - You are going to love this target and upcoming tournament. LIFE IS GOOD!

CREEKWOOD ARCHERY
420 $ $ $ TOURNAMENT:

Come and shoot with the PROS.

When is the tournament?: Friday, Saturday & Sunday February 5th, 6th & 7th, 2010.

What are the different divisions?: 
Pro division - entry fee $150.00 - Payout 85%
Male and Female Freestyle Divisions
Male and Female Freestyle Limited Divisions
Male and Female Bowhunter Freestyle Divisions
Male and Female Bowhunter Freestyle Limited Divisions
Male and Female Senior (60 & over) Freestyle Divisions
Male and Female Senior (60 & over) Freestyle Limited Divisions
Male and Female Senior (60 & Over) Bowhunter Freestyle Divisions
Male and Female Senior (60 & Over) Bowhunter Freestyle Limited Divisions
All shooting is at 20 yards. NFAA rules apply. Tournament is a total of two 
60 arrow rounds or 840 possible points. Shooters will shoot the 5 spot target 
only and number the circles in the order they wish to shoot them. Ties will 
be broken by score, Inside X's, X's and then on a first out basis.
Amateur division - entry fee $30.00 - Payout 50%
Male and Female Freestyle Divisions
Male and Female Freestyle Limited Divisions
Male and Female Bowhunter Freestyle Divisions
Male and Female Bowhunter Freestyle Limited Divisions
Male and Female Senior (60 & over) Freestyle Divisions
Male and Female Senior (60 & over) Freestyle Limited Divisions
Male and Female Senior (60 & Over) Bowhunter Freestyle Divisions
Male and Female Senior (60 & Over) Bowhunter Freestyle Limited Divisions
All shooting is at 20 yards. NFAA rules apply. Tournament is a total of two 
60 arrow rounds or 840 possible points. Shooters will shoot the 5 spot target 
only and number the circles in the order they wish to shoot them. Ties will 
be broken by score, Inside X's, X's and then on a first out basis.
Youth division (14 & under) - entry fee $20.00 - Payout Trophies
Male and Female Freestyle Divisions
Male and Female Freestyle Limited Divisions
Male and Female Bowhunter Freestyle Limited Divisions
Youths 11 and under shoot at 10 yards and Youths 12 to 14 shoot at 20 yards. 
NFAA rules apply. All Youths shoot one 60 arrow round on either a single spot 
or 5 spot target. 

What are the shooting times? - Youth Division - 4:00 pm on Friday and Saturdays - Pro division and Amateur division - 7:00 pm on Friday, 10:00 am, 1:00 pm, 4:00 pm and 7:00pm on Saturday and on Sunday a 10:00 am and 1:00 pm line. Upper and lower targets will be shot on all lines. 

What is a 420 ambassador? - A 420 Ambassador is a person who helps recruit shooters to attend the shoot. On the entry form put down the persons name who told you about the shoot. There will be a prize given. The more that come the better the shoot and the winnings. There will be one or more ambassador awards.

What is a 420 target? - When you register, we will send you some targets. This target, copyrighted by Creekwood Archery in 2008 a 420 TARGET named so because 420 points is the maximum score a archer can achieve. The target is one that keeps challenging the archer no matter what his ability is, and allows him to win even if he has shot an arrow he is not happy with. It is a target which can be shot as a single spot or a five spot target, your choice.
Click HERE for registration form.
Click HERE for Creekwood Archery information.

The five spot 420 target there are 5 scoring circles with 3 scoring rings in each circle: The outer blue ring has a score of 4 points. The arrow must touch the blue ring to score. The shading inside this blue ring has no different scoring value and is only there to draw your attention to the center of the entire target. The grey center has a score of 5 points and the arrow must touch it to score 5 points. The white “X” ring inside the center grey circle has a score of 6 points. The arrow must touch any part of the line making the “X” ring. The last scoring possibility is an Inside “X” which is accomplished by the arrow being inside the line making the white “X” ring without touching it, thus being called an Inside “X” which has a score of 7 points. The "X" ring is smaller than a regular NFAA 5 spot. On the 5 spot, only 1 arrow per scoring circle is allowed. If more than 1 arrow is in a circle the lowest one is counted. 
Click HERE for a bigger picture of the five spot.
The single spot 420 target there are 5 scoring rings: 
The outer blue ring has a score of 1 point. The arrow must be in or touch the blue ring. The second most outer blue ring including the outer most white ring has a score of 2 points. The arrow must be in the second most outer blue ring or touch the white ring surrounding it. The shading inside this blue ring has no different scoring value and is only there to draw your attention to the center of the entire target. The third most outer blue ring including the outer most white ring has a score of 3 points. The arrow must be in the third most outer blue ring or touch the white ring surrounding it. The shading inside this blue ring has no different scoring value and is only there to draw your attention to the center of the entire target. The inner most blue ring including the white ring outside of it has a score of 4 points. The arrow must be in the inner most blue ring or touch the white ring surrounding it. The shading inside this blue ring has no different scoring value and is only there to draw your attention to the center of the entire target. The grey center has a score of 5 points and the arrow must touch it to score 5 points. The white “X” ring inside the center grey circle has a score of 6 points. The arrow must touch any part of the line making the “X” ring. The last scoring possibility is an Inside “X” which is accomplished by the arrow being inside the line making the white “X” ring without touching it, thus being called an Inside “X” which has a score of 7 points. The "X" ring is smaller than a regular NFAA 5 spot. If more than 5 arrows are shot, your 5 lowest scoring arrows are counted. Click HERE for a bigger picture of the single spot.
The target is shot in three total games consisting of four ends of five arrows each for a total of 60 arrows. Two rounds of practice are shot before the scoring begins. Scoring goes like this: First you call your total number of “X”s including “IX”s, then you call the total number of “IX”s, and then you call the total score (5’s & 4’s for the 5 spot target or 5’s, 4’s, 3’s, 2’s, and 1’s for the single spot target). The addition of those three numbers gives you the score for that end. A perfect end would be 5 “IX” or a total of 35 points. A perfect game would be 20 “IX” or 140 points. A perfect TARGET or 3 games would be 420. LIFE IS GOOD !
At the end of the game you total three numbers. The first one is your total numerical score which can be a at best 300 points (60 arrows times 5 points each). The second number you add in is the total number of “Xs” you shot which can be at best 60 points. And finally the last number you add in is the total number of “Inside Xs” which at best could be another 60 points.
Numerical score 300
Total “Xs” 60
Total “Inside X 60 (Because the “Inside Xs” are counted twice as “Xs” and “Inside Xs”, that’s how they achieve 7 point status.)
420
With the current NFAA 300 score 5 spot or single spot target when a good archer shoots a 4, he knows he can’t win unless all the other good shooters follow suit. With the 420 TARGET a 4 is not the end of your day at all. The best man or women who shots the best that day will be the winner. Everyone says archery is 95% mental and the 420 TARGET is a mentally friendly target, which keeps challenging you no matter what your ability is. As we always say at Creekwood Archery "The FUN PLACE i ARCHERY", "SHOOT 'EM IN THE MIDDLE".
LIFE IS GOOD !


----------



## josh_X_wny (Oct 18, 2006)

Target...


----------



## 55fordman (Dec 17, 2004)

*420 target*

Hey All, 
This is Ron at Creekwood and I think that this new way to score will make it better for the Pro to the beginer. If you are a 300 shooter and you drop a arrow your day is about over on the regular 5 spot. But because that is only one point on the 420 target you can make up the points on X's or IS X's. The game isn't over until the last arrow. If you are interested and want to try the target you can stop out to Creekwood or if you are to far away to come play we will hook you up with some targets if you call us. 
{Don't tell Ben or Marcia but I am willing to stop work to Play with my bows} :wink:
Just a thought as this is a new target anyone can set a "New World record" and who will get the first perfect score?:set1_thinking:


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

I like the idea. It steps up everyones game.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I like the contrast of the target; it gives somewhat of a 3-D effect and makes your eyes think you are shooting at a "donut"...cool concept.

I'm thinking the days of the standard 300 round indoors are numbered anyways. Miss one arrow in the blue and the thousand dollars you spent coming to the nationals are done for.

In addition, even just using the X as a "6" instead of a "5" gives an added incentive for a person not to give up until the last arrow is fired.

The only thing I would have reservations on the 420 round is the "inside-out" part of getting the score. Could lead to lots of "line judges' calls" and slow down the tournament severly. In addition, I for one, would change the target face very frequently so that the "line" was always completely visible in order that there would be less "mistake" of calling an IO or a "liner."

Simply TOUCHING the higher value is a heck of a lot easier to call than a complete IO for EVERY SINGLE SHOT.

Just my thoughts, but boy, do I like the 3-D look of this target face!!!!

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## badams (Jun 4, 2005)

*420 Target*

Field 14 - Send me your name and address and I will send you some targets and the particulars on our Tournament the 1st weekend in Feb.
Ben


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

badams said:


> Field 14 - Send me your name and address and I will send you some targets and the particulars on our Tournament the 1st weekend in Feb.
> Ben


Ben,
Done. Check your e-mail for information you requested.

Thanks,
Tom D. (field14)


----------



## str8arrow (Jul 25, 2002)

Ben,

Christie and I will be there for sure!


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

badams said:


> Hi my name is Ben, my wife and I have run a pro shop for 16 years. Check us out at Creekwood Archery - You are going to love this target and upcoming tournament. LIFE IS GOOD!
> 
> CREEKWOOD ARCHERY
> 420 $ $ $ TOURNAMENT:
> ...


If NFAA rules apply then senior div. is 55 years and older,not 60.


----------



## badams (Jun 4, 2005)

*420 Tournament*

Hay bluglide1, Thanks for the heads up info. I will look at NFAA and NAA and will probably change it. Creekwood Archery hoasted the NAA Indoor Nationals last year and again this year, but this is the biggest shoot we have ever taken on ourselves. Send me your name and address and I will send you some targets. Thanks again and Merry Christmas. Ben Adams


----------



## josh_X_wny (Oct 18, 2006)

Ben,

Got the targets from Tracy that you left for us, thanks. Looking forward to trying them out! What was the high score on this face?

Josh


----------



## badams (Jun 4, 2005)

*420 high score*

Tracy Neal and Jeff Human tied with score but Tracy had one more inside X - I think the score was 382 but I'm not positive. If it's wrong, I bet well hear about it. They shot it at a WNY shoot last winter. - Ben


----------



## zimtown (Mar 4, 2008)

We currently shoot a "standard" 5 Spot face, but score the X as a 6. It looks like you might have the scoring rules printed right on the target face...? If so that would help so many people and eliminate a lot of questions. Its also nice to see that you blurred the 4 ring. Never understood why they have a scoring ring within the 4 anyway.

Are these available or just something you are making?

Good luck with your targets.


----------



## badams (Jun 4, 2005)

*420 Target*

Hi zimtown, The 420 targets are available at approx. the same price you pay for the 300 5 spot. Send me you name and address and I will send you some. I believe in try before you buy. I will also send you info on the 420 Tournament which is also on my Web-Site www.creekwoodarchery.com


----------



## badams (Jun 4, 2005)

*The Pros that are coming.*

Jesse Broadwater, Christi Colin, Chuck Cooley, Jeff Human, Samantha Neal, Kelly Ward & Shane Wills in alphabetical order. LIFE IS GOOD ! :thumbs_up


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Any updates on scores, who won what? Inquiring minds want to know.......


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

Results?


----------



## 55fordman (Dec 17, 2004)

*results are up!*

The results are up along with some pictures from the 420 tournament. check them out at creekwoodarchery.com. It was great fun hope to see some more of you there next year keep looking for the date.:smile:


----------



## 55fordman (Dec 17, 2004)

Well did anyone check out the scores and who thinks they can shoot a perfect score?


----------

